# Rotauge sagt auch tschö



## Rotauge (11. September 2007)

Jetzt ist es endgültig. Ich höre als Mod auch auf. Es sind nicht nur lachsy und ich die aufhören. Nach sogenannten "Umstrukturierungen im Team" die ich nach langem Moderator-sein nicht mittragen werde, bleibe ich meiner geraden und direkten Linie getreu und ziehe hiermit die Konsequenz. War schön die Zeit mit Euch. Wir hören bestimmt noch voneinander. Zu erreichen bin ich auf jeden Fall unter rotauge@kochduft.de. 

Hier in diesem Thread nehme ich keine weitere Stellung, wenn es nicht unbedingt erforderlich sein sollte. 

|wavey:


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Dir wünsche ich natürlich auch alles Gute. #6

Ihr werdet schon eure Gründe für diese Entscheidung haben |rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Auch von meiner Seite VIELEN DANK UND DIR ALLES GUTE


----------



## Stefan6 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Auch von mir Alles Gute,schade #h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Schade, trotzdem Alles Gute...

mfg Flo


----------



## Case (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Schade drum.

Aber Du wirst Deine guten Gründe haben. 
Danke für Deine Arbeit, und bleib gradlinig.

Ganz verloren wirst uns ja nicht gehen.

Gruß und Petri

Case


----------



## sebastian (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Ich wünsch dir auch alles Gute !


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hallo Michael,#h

schade das Du diesen Schritt tun mußt.:c
Mit dir verliert das Board einen sehr netten
Kollegen.

Gruß

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Was ist denn im Moment hier los....?|kopfkrat
Trotzdem natürlich alles Gute...|wavey:


----------



## Mefotom (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hallo Rotauge,

Danke für die geleistete Arbeit.

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Hummer (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Mach´s gut, Micha! Warst ein guter Mod, der sich nicht verbiegen läßt. So etwas schätze ich :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

auch Dir vielen dank für deine hier geleistete Arbeit als Mod . Viel spass weiterhin... und beim Angeln und lass auch du mal wieder von dir hier im AB lesen. Tschau#h


----------



## goeddoek (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Moin Michael #h


Ooooch - das ist schade :c


Wünsche Dir natürlich alles Gute und gutes Gelingen bei ... ja eigentlich bei Allem, was Du weiterhin so vorhast :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Auch wenn ich weniger bei den "Friedfischen" drinnen war:

SERVUS und DANKE #h


----------



## esox_105 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

... alles Gute Michael und Danke für die geleistete Arbeit hier ... #6


... ich glaube, daß meine Signatur so langsam aber sicher sich bewahrheitet ...

... schade eigentlich ...


----------



## Karstein (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hallo Michael,

hat mir immer Spaß und Interesse gebracht, Dich zu lesen - wie bei Lachsy auch zu Dir: hoffe, wir lesen uns weiter!?

Viele Grüße aus Berlin

Karsten


----------



## Elfchen_19 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Tschöööö Könisch,

schade, aber Du sagst es zurecht : Immer gerade bleiben und nicht verbiegen (lassen) :m !!!

Danke Dir, mach et jooooooot und ich freue mich auf unseren nächsten Ansitz irgendwann.

LG

Eddy (der schon ein wenig traurig ist) #h


----------



## hotte50 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

mein lieber mann.....hier hauen ja Reihenweise Mod's in den Sack. |uhoh: und dann noch die nettesten....:c  jajajajaja.....die anderen sind ja auch alle mehr oder weniger nett..

möchte ja mal zu gern wissen, was da hinter den Kulissen los ist. |kopfkrat  

Es muss jedenfalls ganz schön Dampfen. Wenn ich mir rechts so die Mod-Liste ansehe....mein lieber Scholli...|uhoh:

na da wird ja bald die Gerüchteküche kochen.....

schade um jeden netten Mod der geht....wirklich Schade..


----------



## Truttafriend (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Dank dir für die gute Arbeit all die Jahre Michael #h


----------



## Laksos (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hi Micha, 
ich find's schade, daß es so gekommen ist. Hoffe aber, daß du wenigstens den Boardies mit deinem umfangreichen Fachwissen für sie hier erhalten bleibst; vielen Dank für Alles!#h


----------



## Lachsy (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Micha hoffe wir sehn uns mal. Und treu nach deinem Titel "bleib Mensch" und bleib so wie du bist.


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

:c:c    Noch einer der mich verstanden hat !!!!!!

Nun bin ich bald ganz alleine, und watt ist dann ??????:c:c


Machs jud, und schau mal vorbei.....|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hallo Micha,:m
schade das auch Du als Mod aufhörst. Du wirst aber sicher deine Gründe haben.
Danke für die geleistete Arbeit.:m#6

Ich hoffe auch du bleibst dem AB als "normaler" Member erhalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es endgültig. Ich höre als Mod auch auf. Es sind nicht nur lachsy und ich die aufhören.


Au Backe! |bigeyes Hört sich nicht so toll an.
Aber alles geht vorüber, und eben auch der Moderatorenjob. Dafür Danke! #6

Und hat man mit 46 die Verfallsgrenze erreicht? |kopfkrat

Fühle mich auch schon ganz schwach und elend |krank:, muß wohl auch mal Pause machen |schlaf: , ermüdet von den ewig sich im Kreise drehenden Diskussionen. :g


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Watt denn?#c|bigeyes|kopfkrat#d;+

Was ist denn da los hunter den Kulissen?|kopfkrat

Michael=Danke für Deine Arbeit;Du bleibst uns ja sicherlich woanders noch erhalten.:m
Strengst Du Dich halt da wieder an:vik:


----------



## ollidi (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Danke für Deine geleistete Arbeit in der langen Zeit. |wavey:


----------



## muddyliz (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Danke für deine unermüdliche Arbeit.
"Mensch bleiben" sagte Tegtmeier. :vik:


----------



## fette beute (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

auch ich wünsch dir alles gute und danke für deine arbeit#6#6|wavey:|wavey:

aber ich versteh hier und bei lachsy nur bahnhof #c;+;+

bleibt ihr denn nun im board oder meldet ihr euch ab #c oder sagt ihr nur als moderator tschüss #c


----------



## Rotauge (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hallo zusammen,

ich sprech jetzt für mich. Ich sag als Moderator tschö, wie's als Mensch  weitergeht - schauen wir mal.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Nabend Micha,
ich wünsche dir alles gute und danke dir für deine Mitarbeit die vielen Jahre lang. |wavey:


----------



## rob (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

servus aus wien micha!
danke für alles und ich wünsch dir nur das beste für deine zukunft!
liebe grüße rob


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Schade Micha,
ich habe immer Deine sachliche und faire Art sehr geschätzt! 
Du warst ein guter Mod! #6

Aber wir sehen uns ja noch....und wenn es mal wieder an irgend einem verregneten Tümpel ist. :m


----------



## kulti007 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

wir hatten zwar nie miteinander zu tun, aber ich wünsche dir trotzdem alles gute für die zukunft #his echt schade das auf einmal alle gehen


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*



Reisender schrieb:


> :c:c    Noch einer der mich verstanden hat !!!!!!
> 
> Nun bin ich bald ganz alleine, und watt ist dann ??????:c:c
> 
> ...



Dich kann man doch nicht allein lassen!:q

@Micha= Nun mach Dich bloss nicht ganz weg!
Du warst - wie Lagerschaden bereits schreibt - wirklich ein guter Mod für uns Boardis.#6
Stimmt mich mal wieder alles nachdenklich!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Moment hier los....?|kopfkrat
> Trotzdem natürlich alles Gute...|wavey:


 

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|kopfkrat das frage ich mich auch #c und schliesse mich Tommi-Engel mal an....
alles gute auch dir!!


----------



## addy123 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

...  Was ist denn im Moment hier nur los???#c#c#c

Leute (Mods), würdet Ihr mich (UNS) mal aufklären!!!?

... oder geht DIES uns MEMBER nichts an???

... mache mir langsam Gedanken um meine geliebte STARTSEITE (A-BOARD)|kopfkrat



@Rotauge

ALLES GUTE!#6


----------



## The_Duke (12. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hammerhart! |uhoh:|uhoh:

Hier brechen ja Moderatoren weg wie ne Steilküste bei Sturmflut! 
Da muss ja ein ganz netter Sturm getobt haben....

Schade...wirklich schade....


----------



## Pete (12. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

alles gute, michael und besten dank für die hier gemachte arbeit....bin ja in letzter zeit auch hier zu hause mehr mit dem stippen beschäftigt, also war ich auch des öfteren in dem von dir betreuten forum unterwegs...ich hoffe, dass ich weiter hier wie dort von dir lese...vielleicht kommt es ja auch irgendwann zu dem treffen, denn in den letzten fünfeinghalb hatte es ja bisher nicht geklappt...


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

^Danke für alles.|wavey:


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Machs gut und immer schön die Rute hoch halten.

Jetzt will ich aber auch wissen was hier im Moment los ist verstehe das Mod - Sterben nicht.


----------



## Rotauge (12. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Danke für Eure Worte, da freue ich mich echt drüber. Und das nach der ganzen Zeit des Moderatoren-seins noch nicht einmal vom "Chef"chen ein Danke kommt sagt ja im Prinzip schon alles.

Von daher hab ich echt den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Absprung erwischt. Ich werde ihn konstruktiv nutzen, ihr werdet im Friedfischbereich noch ein paar Beiträge von mir sehen.

Meine CRF-Freunde aus dem Rheinland werden mich ja auch vor Ort beim "Nichts-fangen" erleben und vielleicht ergibt sich ja nächstes JAhr wieder ein Gemeinschaftsangeln z.B. an der Ruhr.


----------



## Reisender (12. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Worte, da freue ich mich echt drüber. Und das nach der ganzen Zeit des Moderatoren-seins noch nicht einmal vom "Chef"chen ein Danke kommt sagt ja im Prinzip schon alles.
> 
> Von daher hab ich echt den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Absprung erwischt. Ich werde ihn konstruktiv nutzen, ihr werdet im Friedfischbereich noch ein paar Beiträge von mir sehen.
> 
> Meine CRF-Freunde aus dem Rheinland werden mich ja auch vor Ort beim "Nichts-fangen" erleben und vielleicht ergibt sich ja nächstes JAhr wieder ein Gemeinschaftsangeln z.B. an der Ruhr.


 

Vergiss mich nicht, denn ich werde noch in dieses Leben nach Krefeld kommen !!!:m|wavey:|wavey: Und wie sagte mein Opa immer.....Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.


----------



## Rotauge (12. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Genau Mike, dann trinken wir im Picnic ein leckeres Bierchen #g#g


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*



Rotauge schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Worte, da freue ich mich echt drüber. Und das nach der ganzen Zeit des Moderatoren-seins noch nicht einmal vom "Chef"chen ein Danke kommt sagt ja im Prinzip schon alles.
> 
> Von daher hab ich echt den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Absprung erwischt. Ich werde ihn konstruktiv nutzen, ihr werdet im Friedfischbereich noch ein paar Beiträge von mir sehen.
> 
> Meine CRF-Freunde aus dem Rheinland werden mich ja auch vor Ort beim "Nichts-fangen" erleben und vielleicht ergibt sich ja nächstes JAhr wieder ein Gemeinschaftsangeln z.B. an der Ruhr.


 

Schade drum...also Eurer Hochwürden dann nehmet, 
denn mit dem Blick zum Sipegel wirst gerade du als Mod...Nichts


----------



## Mr. Lepo (12. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hoi Micha,
schade drum wie es nun endet! Wir werden aber ganz bestimmt die ein oder andere Stunde zusammen am Wasser verbringen...., auch wenn es aus Kübel gießt  :q maach et joot bis denne

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## nikmark (13. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hallo Micha,
wir sehen uns auf jeden Fall !
Schön, das du dich nicht verbiegen lässt.

Nikmark


----------



## Rudl (13. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hallo Micha!

Da habe ich ja ein richtig nettes "Chefchen" der sich für Berichte geleistete Arbeit etc. gerne vor allen Usern bei mir öffentlich bedankt.
Wenn ich bedenke wieviel Arbeit für einen Mod hinter den Kulissen steckt bedaure ich aufrichtig das man sich für deine Leistungen nicht bedankt hat möchte es aber für mich tun:


*Danke für alles!*


----------



## addy123 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Ich habe langsam keinen Plan mehr!|gr:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109576

Was bedeutet Dies denn wieder!
DOK, alles Gute Dir, vorallem Deiner Gesundheit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rotauge (13. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Nochmals Danke für Eure Wünsche.

Was das bedeutet, das ist mal wieder ein Anglerboarderklärung vom Feinsten, wie wir sie seit Jahren kennen. |rolleyes


----------



## Angelwebshop (13. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

@ Rotauge,

auch wenn wir keine Freunde waren !!, trotzdem Danke 

Ich wünsche Dir bei allem neuen was Du nun anfängst viel Glück


PS: Siehe meine Post bei Clarrisas Abschied


----------



## Rumpelrudi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Werde Deinen geraden Stil auch vermissen, habe ihn hier und da auch zu spüren bekommen #6
Gratulation zu einem aufrichtigen Entschluss.



Ich mache mir ein wenig Sorgen, wenn ich die Forenlandschaft so betrachte.
angler-online gekappt und archiviert,
Raubfischforum archiviert und in Fisch und Fang verschmolzen.

Diese Dinge sehen wir und wir hoffen, dass zumindet diese Plattform für die User erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Rotauge (13. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Diese Plattform bleibt bestimmt noch weiter. Da hängt doch mittlerweile unheimlich viel WErbung drin. Das ist einfach ein Wirtschaftsfaktor. Marke Anglerboard.

Das ist so wie im richtigen Leben - hoffen wir mal eher, das einige Tante Emma - Läden überleben.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

@Mönsch Micha=
Den wichtigsten Mod-Posten haste doch noch inne!
Oder biste bei Deinen Freunden noch kein Mod?
Wir haben doch noch soviel vor!
Bleib uns im AB erhalten und lass die Tage vergehen.


----------



## Rudl (13. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

>>>Ich mache mir ein wenig Sorgen, wenn ich die Forenlandschaft so betrachte.
angler-online gekappt und archiviert,
Raubfischforum archiv<<<

Keine Sorge es gibt zmd. bei uns in Ö noch Boards die nicht so derartig kommerziell ausgerichtet sind und es zw. Verantwortlichen und Usern noch sehr locker hergeht.

MfG Rudi!


----------



## Klamm10 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Je Größer es wird um so kommerzieller wird es, proportional mit den Usern steigen die Kosten für Server, Hosting etc. , wenn noch paar Leutchen von leben wollen ist die Spirale vorprogrammiert, als erstes bleibt der Unbequeme auf der Strecke und "beliebt" ist dann nur noch der Ja-Sager, denn der kost' nix.


----------



## esox82 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Ich schliesse mich meinen vorrednern an und hoffe aber weiterhin viele tolle berichte von dir lesen zu dürfen!
mfg Andy


----------



## HeinzJuergen (14. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hallo Rotauge!
Schade!
Ein Mann mit Kanten und Profil
Alles Gute!
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## petrikasus (15. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hallo Michael,

ganz herzlichen Danke für Deinen bisher geleisteten Einsatz hier. Du hast einen echt guten Job gemacht. Ich schätze sowohl Deine Art als auch deine Kompetenz sehr.

Man sieht sich irgendwann irgendwie.

Karsten


----------



## Pilkman (16. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Hallo Rotauge,

ich hatte Deinen ersten Thread noch gelesen, den Du oder jemand anders kurz danach nochmal gelöscht hast - zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich gehofft, dass das nur ein Irrtum mit der Aufgabe des Mod-Postens war... 

... alles Gute und vielen Dank für Deine angenehme Art und die hilfreichen Beiträge! #6


----------



## andre23 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hallo Rotauge,
> 
> ich hatte Deinen ersten Thread noch gelesen, den Du oder jemand anders kurz danach nochmal gelöscht hast - zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich gehofft, dass das nur ein Irrtum mit der Aufgabe des Mod-Postens war...
> 
> ... alles Gute und vielen Dank für Deine angenehme Art und die hilfreichen Beiträge! #6




ging mir æhnlich...


----------



## Ossipeter (16. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

junge, junge, kaum geht man mal für ein paar tage ins krankenhaus, schon ist der teufel los!
allen scheidenden mods meinen herzlichsten dank! muss mich erstmal orientieren!


----------



## Aali-Barba (18. September 2007)

*AW: Rotauge sagt auch tschö*

Danke Micha!

Wirst Deine guten Gründe haben.

Leider sind es auf dieser Welt zu oft die Klügeren, die nachgeben. Daher wird diese Welt auch zunehmend von den weniger Klugen regiert. Ich hoffe doch schwer, diese Erscheinung hat nun nicht auch das Angelboard erreicht.


----------

